# Idle out time and Translators lounge



## SDLX Master

Hello Mike,
I would like to kill two birds with one stone and my questions are:

1) Is it possible to adjust settings to the site to avoid logged on users to idle out after a period of inactivity? Many a times I give my attention to something else and when I come back to the puter I need to relog. 

2) Did you get to figure out tech facilities to make a sort of translators lounge for us interested in engaging in people's projects? Your last input on the issue was *this* and I was wondering if you have news. Thank you in advance for your kind reply.
Best,
Roger


----------



## fsabroso

SDLX Master said:


> Hello Mike,
> I would like to kill two birds with one stone and my questions are:
> 
> 1) Is it possible to adjust settings to the site to avoid logged on users to idle out after a period of inactivity? Many a times I give my attention to something else and when I come back to the puter I need to relog.
> Roger


Hello Roger:

You only have to check the "remember me" box when you log in:







It will last until you close the browser. Doesn't matter how long.

If you don't delete cookies or cache in your computer, you won't have to log in every time. So, when you open your browser and go to WR page you will be logged in.


----------



## Nunty

This solution always worked for me until I got the new laptop with Windows 7. It logs me out no matter what. I've tried all the usual fixes, but nothing has worked so far.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Roger,

I was just thinking about #2 this past week.  I was waiting to see what vB4 had to offer that was relevant to a usergroup like this before acting.  (vB4 has nothing new in that respect.)  Let me see what I can do to get it started this next week.

How do you see it working?
Is it a "translators usergroup" or a "freelance translators usergroup"?
You just called it a "lounge".  Were you wanting a place to discuss things, or just a way to identify yourself as a freelance translator to others?
(Creating usergroups is easy, but creating new forums is more difficult here.)

Timeout value - I believe it is set for 30 minutes, which I don't want to change.  Clicking Remember Me is the usual solution if you are not on a public computer.


----------



## SDLX Master

fsabroso said:


> Hello Roger:
> 
> You only have to check the "remember me" box when you log in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will last until you close the browser. Doesn't matter how long.
> 
> If you don't delete cookies or cache in your computer, you won't have to log in every time. So, when you open your browser and go to WR page you will be logged in.


 
Thanks Felix. I have to admit I never really clicked the little box before, but I will from now on.



mkellogg said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> I was just thinking about #2 this past week. I was waiting to see what vB4 had to offer that was relevant to a usergroup like this before acting. (vB4 has nothing new in that respect.) Let me see what I can do to get it started this next week.
> 
> How do you see it working?
> Is it a "translators usergroup" or a "freelance translators usergroup"?
> You just called it a "lounge". Were you wanting a place to discuss things, or just a way to identify yourself as a freelance translator to others?
> (Creating usergroups is easy, but creating new forums is more difficult here.)
> 
> Timeout value - I believe it is set for 30 minutes, which I don't want to change. Clicking Remember Me is the usual solution if you are not on a public computer.


 
Hi Mike,
Thank you for the reply. The idea I had in mind from day 1 was precisely your second option, a way to identify yourself as a freelancer to others in the belief that someone might need your services. Of course, there would have to be some preconditions to it, or anyone from out there would want in. What could these preconditions be? First off, you need to be a WR member with no less than 3, 4 or 5k posts or 2 years as an active member since registration. The place could be called "WR Translators Lounge" or anything else you see fit. If anyone needs a translator, they can go there, browse among the options and pick one. Not only would the person searching for one of us would benefit, but us translators because of the job we get, and of course, the site can also benefit if you devise some way for us translators to deposit a commission for public relations or maybe charge us a monthly, quarterly or yearly fee for showing there. Although the prime reason why we exist is altruistic, I see no harm in earning a few extra bucks, don't you think?


----------



## mkellogg

5400 posts and you never clicked "Remember me"?

The points you raise have been part of the delay.  Advanced member search is turned off for performance reasons.  You could join the group, but there is currently no way to search of members.  Not so useful.  Also, how do we keep the list current and filled only with "real" freelance translators?



> I see no harm in earning a few extra bucks


I really don't have any desire to earn money off the group of you, at least not now.  I am happy enough to have you all contributing to the forums here, which makes my entire website successful.


----------



## SDLX Master

As odd as it may sound, yes, I never clicked it before. 

And to answer your question, I have a few ideas  for you to confirm if technically possible:

1) The site's Member List page shows 6 columns, "User Name", "Join Date", "Posts", "Avatar", "Native Language" and "Location". Is it possible to add another column, let's say between Native Language and Location under the name "Available Translator" so that a simple YES would separate an interested translator form the average member? What would make a difference is having that column with the sort option enabled, just like the first three. 

2) Another option would be the "About Me" tab. Some room could be added to it, so people would know who's who and they could always contact us through the site's Contact Info tab.

3) People may or may not spend time browsing the site in search for a translator, so our signatures could be used to advertise our services.

Like I said before, these are just some ideas, and the final word is yours, of course. 
R



mkellogg said:


> 5400 posts and you never clicked "Remember me"?
> 
> The points you raise have been part of the delay. Advanced member search is turned off for performance reasons. You could join the group, but there is currently no way to search of members. Not so useful. Also, how do we keep the list current and filled only with "real" freelance translators?
> 
> 
> I really don't have any desire to earn money off the group of you, at least not now. I am happy enough to have you all contributing to the forums here, which makes my entire website successful.


----------



## cuchuflete

SDLX Master said:


> 3) People may or may not spend time browsing the site in search for a translator, _*so our signatures could be used to advertise our services.*_







> *6. No Advertising or promotional activity.
> 
> ** No promotional activity or advertising of any kind is permitted* in the  forum.
> Nothing that is any way promotional may be placed in posts, avatars, user names  or signatures, including but not limited to: promotional statements, e-mail  addresses, URLs or links; or references to any of these; or references to  products, services, ideologies, religions, candidates or organizations.


----------



## Ynez

I am not a translator, so I am not personally interested in anything like this, but I think SDLX is simply pointing to a possibility that would be easily accomplished.

It would not hurt my eyes to see in his signature and some other members' signatures something like _Freelance Translator_.


----------



## SDLX Master

cuchuflete said:


>


 
Yes, I know, I know Mastah Fleet, but in the event that I might want the world to know I am there and available, there would be no need for me to disclose any personal info, would there? 



Ynez said:


> I am not a translator, so I am not personally interested in anything like this, but I think SDLX is simply pointing to a possibility that would be easily accomplished.
> 
> It would not hurt my eyes to see in his signature and some other members' signatures something like _Freelance Translator_.


 
My point exactly! Something like "Freelance Translator Available 24.7" would do.


----------



## swift

Ynez said:


> It would not hurt my eyes to see in his signature and some other members' signatures something like _Freelance Translator_.


I may be wrong but the "occupation" field is intended for that, is it not Roger?


----------



## SDLX Master

swift said:


> I may be wrong but the "occupation" field is intended for that, is it not Roger?


 
Yes, but that does not say you are available to take on freelance jobs, does it?


----------



## swift

_But_ you can add (available) to your occupation, can't you?

Sorry, I love tag questions. 

Anyway, I really like your suggestion and I would appreciate it if we had a "freelance translator" usergroup.


----------



## SDLX Master

swift said:


> _But_ you can add (available) to your occupation, can't you?
> 
> Sorry, I love tag questions.
> 
> Anyway, I really like your suggestion and I would appreciate it if we had a "freelance translator" usergroup.


 
How embarrasing not seeing it before! I already fixed that in my profile. Thank you for the pointer, Jose. 
Let's hope Mike could come up with something on the matter. 

You will support this idea, won't you?


----------

